# terrier puppies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, im sure alot of you will remember that my OH rehomed a little terrier bitch,and afew weeks later she had 4 puppies,,,,( no he didnt know she was pregnant when he got her,)
any way two of them popped in today,,they are 4 and a half months old now,,,so i took afew pics

MEET ROLO AND LOULOU,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
do you think they have changed,??????????????


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ohh these two are lovely, i reckon they look they have a bit of mischief about them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they have been here for about an hour or so,,,,im totally shattered,they keep you on your toes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely lively pups great just what you need to keep you going lol lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics Collie, it must be nice to see them again even though they are keeping you busy lol

they have grown so much, they are looking lovely  the first pic is fab


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont think mum looked to pleased to see them again,,lol,,,,,,,,,she had a look of horror on her face,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i dont think mum looked to pleased to see them again,,lol,,,,,,,,,she had a look of horror on her face,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


PMSL she was probably terrified they were going to try and milk her again lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee, they are about as big as her to now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


remember when they looked like this,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee, they are about as big as her to now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> remember when they looked like this,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 they have grown so much, I bet you cant remember them that small now


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

beautiful! the little grizzle one is gonna look 'bit like min when s/he's older


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they have gone home now,,so peace, they are lovely to see, but blimey they have some energy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Awww So Cute Puppies !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

wow theve changed so much , their really nice 

collie i didnt notice some had tails and some didnt wen they was little


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

one was born with no tail,,the other three had tails,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i didnt even notice until about an hour or so after they were born,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but mum aint got a tail,,just a little stubby thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Aww Lorraine they are beautiful. Is your OH keeping them all or have some got new homes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> one was born with no tail,,the other three had tails,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i didnt even notice until about an hour or so after they were born,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but mum aint got a tail,,just a little stubby thing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


oooo kwl... i didnt know the grizle type ones like minnies was born wivout tails, learn a new thing every day  They really have grown up lovely dogs aint they.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Aww Lorraine they are beautiful. Is your OH keeping them all or have some got new homes.


no he isnt keeping them,,they went to new homes afew months ago,,,,they just pop back to visit and tire me out,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> no he isnt keeping them,,they went to new homes afew months ago,,,,they just pop back to visit and tire me out,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


lol bet you loved it really.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh its nice to have a visit bless emm


----------

